# Do all SSRI's contain fluoride?



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey all, I have been taking prozac 20mg for 5 months now. I have recently done some reading on the effects of fluoride on the body and am now terrified. (google them)

Since Prozac is 94.5% fluoride, I want to switch to a different SSRI. I know Paxil also contains it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## hightimes2 (Apr 13, 2009)

screw it, im throwing my Prozac out.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I tought the fluoride in prozac wasnt a problem at all and couldnt be compared too normal fluoride. Not sure about this tough.


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

My thought is that this is total bull****. You by far get more fluoride from drinking water, than taking prozac.

Reason is it depends on how the fluorine is attached and in the molecule. Unless you know the exact reaction that Prozac has in the liver, etc. that it is metabolized by, and then that fluorine is released into the body, then this has no weight.

From Wikipedia:

*Organofluorine compounds
In order for fluoride poisoning to occur, a compound must release fluoride (F−) ions. Whereas most organofluorine compounds may not release F− because of the strength of the carbon-fluorine bond and its tendency to strengthen as more fluorine atoms are added to a carbon, others do, such as methoxyflurane. The fluorine atom is pervasive in drugs, e.g. Prozac, and many other substances such as freon, Teflon, and blood serum (PFOS, PFOA, and PFNA). Organofluorine compounds, however, that are fluoroalkane based do not release F− under biological conditions because of their stability.*

Basically because there are 3 fluorine attached to the carbon, they're not coming off. You don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## hightimes2 (Apr 13, 2009)

db0255 said:


> My thought is that this is total bull****. You by far get more fluoride from drinking water, than taking prozac.
> 
> Reason is it depends on how the fluorine is attached and in the molecule. Unless you know the exact reaction that Prozac has in the liver, etc. that it is metabolized by, and then that fluorine is released into the body, then this has no weight.
> 
> ...


do you take Prozac? has it had a positive effect on you?


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Rocknroll....genius as always. 

lol and db0255, you should put your prozac experience in your sig. I can't even count how many times I've seen you try explaining it


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

hightimes2 said:


> do you take Prozac? has it had a positive effect on you?


did. search my posts.


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

Raptors said:


> Thanks Rocknroll....genius as always.
> 
> lol and db0255, you should put your prozac experience in your sig. I can't even count how many times I've seen you try explaining it


roffles! didnt you have the same experience...


----------



## billd75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Fascinating Stuff!*



db0255 said:


> My thought is that this is total bull****. You by far get more fluoride from drinking water, than taking prozac.
> 
> Reason is it depends on how the fluorine is attached and in the molecule. Unless you know the exact reaction that Prozac has in the liver, etc. that it is metabolized by, and then that fluorine is released into the body, then this has no weight.
> 
> ...


Finally!, I've never heard it explained like that! So the fluoride in anti-depressants is basically harmless? I was so concerned about it because I've tried to cut fluoride out of my life completely. I purify my water with an R.O. System and use fluoride-free toothpaste etc. However, I cannot live without my meds! Thank's for being here and helping me find an answer to my mystery. :idea


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Time for a chemistry lesson. Fluoride is the ionic form of fluorine. Don't know what an ion is? Wiki. This is basic stuff. Prozac doesn't contain fluoride and to be pedantic about it it doesn't contain fluorine either. That would be like saying carbon monoxide contains oxygen. Yes oxygen forms part of the carbon monoxide molecule but carbon monoxide does not have the properties of oxygen. Try breathing only carbon monoxide. Now apply this logic to the fluoxetine molecule. It is mainly carbon and hydrogen but, unsurprisingly, has none of the properties of either. It also has fluorine(not fluoride) in it's molecular structure but that doesn't mean it has any of the properties of fluorine(let alone fluoride).

I was told about the mind numbing effects of fluoride by my conspiracy nut gradfather along time ago and his source of this informtion also mentioned the addition of fluorine to Prozac as well as rohipnol suggesting that it gave the drugs more mind controling properties or something of that nature. In short it was pseudoscientific BS. The authors of the article couldn't even tell the difference between fluorine and fluoride despite this being stuff we all learn about in high school.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

billd75 said:


> Finally!, I've never heard it explained like that! So the fluoride in anti-depressants is basically harmless? I was so concerned about it because I've tried to cut fluoride out of my life completely. I purify my water with an R.O. System and use fluoride-free toothpaste etc. However, I cannot live without my meds! Thank's for being here and helping me find an answer to my mystery. :idea


Fluoride wont do you any harm. The people who put this kind of trash about are either scare mongers or conspiracy nuts. They can provide no statistical evidence for fluoridated water doing anyone any harm and any talk of Nazi death camps is just laughable nonsense. Seriously, you are putting a lot of effort into nothing. The only thing fluoride will do is prevent dental carries. There is plenty of statistical evidence to back that up...


----------



## HealthySolutions4u (Dec 30, 2012)

*Not So Fast!*



jonny neurotic said:


> Fluoride wont do you any harm. The people who put this kind of trash about are either scare mongers or conspiracy nuts. They can provide no statistical evidence for fluoridated water doing anyone any harm and any talk of Nazi death camps is just laughable nonsense. Seriously, you are putting a lot of effort into nothing. The only thing fluoride will do is prevent dental carries. There is plenty of statistical evidence to back that up...


I don't know about whether SSRI's contain harmful amounts of Fluoride, or any at all, but I do know that Fluoride in the water supply is NOT good for you and there are MANY peer reviewed studies to back that FACT up.

It has been shown that it lowers IQ among many other significant health problems. This is not the work of "Conspiracy Nuts" and I am sick of the establishment labeling such concepts as "Conspiracy Theories". Nothing could be further from the truth on this subject!

_Here are *25* studies that prove Fluoride *lowers* IQ. _Look at the bottom of that article and you will find the studies and more. There really is no arguing this.

If for some reason you have a problem with that source then look for yourself elsewhere. There are many more studies out there!


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I stopped reading after I saw Mercola in the link. That guy is the most idiotic person out there.

K I skimmed through it, basically he uses horrible epidemiologic studies that mean nothing. Once again quacks on the internet causing a stir about nothing. You can claim anything is a poison. The soil samples in that study contained more iron therefore iron causes low IQ. Ugh.

http://www.quackwatch.org/03HealthPromotion/fluoride.html


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

HealthySolutions4u said:


> I don't know about whether SSRI's contain harmful amounts of Fluoride, or any at all, but I do know that Fluoride in the water supply is NOT good for you and there are MANY peer reviewed studies to back that FACT up.
> 
> It has been shown that it lowers IQ among many other significant health problems. This is not the work of "Conspiracy Nuts" and I am sick of the establishment labeling such concepts as "Conspiracy Theories". Nothing could be further from the truth on this subject!
> 
> ...


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I am so sick of fools who don't even understand chem. 101 getting all worked up about any and every Fluoride containing substance.


----------



## HippieChick (Aug 6, 2011)

Sodium fluoride is the form of fluoride that is added to some city's water supplies and it is not harmless. Even a tube of toothpaste has a warning to go a poison control center if more than a certain amount is swallowed.

Here is an MSDS section 3 for sodium fluoride:

Material Safety Data Sheet​Sodium fluoride​ACC# 21230 
Section 3 - Hazards Identification ​
*EMERGENCY OVERVIEW*​Appearance: white to off-white crystalline powder.
*Danger!* Causes irritation and possible burns by all routes of exposure. May be fatal if swallowed. Contact with acids liberates toxic gas. May cause lung damage. Moisture sensitive. 
*Target Organs: *Kidneys, heart, gastrointestinal system, skeletal structures, teeth, nerves, bone.

*Potential Health Effects* 
*Eye:* Causes eye irritation and possible burns. May cause chemical conjunctivitis and corneal damage. 
*Skin:* Contact with skin causes irritation and possible burns, especially if the skin is wet or moist. May cause skin rash (in milder cases), and cold and clammy skin with cyanosis or pale color. 
*Ingestion:* May be fatal if swallowed. Ingestion of large amounts of fluoride may cause salivation, nausea, vomiting, abdominal pain, fever, labored breathing. Exposure to fluoride compounds can result in systemic toxic effects on the heart, liver, and kidneys. It may also deplete calcium levels in the body leading to hypocalcemia and death. May cause irritation of the digestive tract and possible burns. May cause respiratory paralysis and cardiac arrest. 
*Inhalation:* May cause severe irritation of the respiratory tract with possible burns. Aspiration may lead to pulmonary edema. Prolonged exposure to dusts, vapors, or mists may result in the perforation of the nasal septum. May cause systemic effects. 
*Chronic:* Chronic inhalation and ingestion may cause chronic fluoride poisoning (fluorosis) characterized by weight loss, weakness, anemia, brittle bones, and stiff joints. Effects may be delayed. Chronic exposure may cause lung damage. Laboratory experiments have resulted in mutagenic effects. Chronic exposure to fluoride compounds may cause systemic toxicity. Skeletal effects may include bone brittleness, joint stiffness, teeth discoloration, tendon calcification, and osterosclerosis. Animal studies have reported the development of tumors.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

^bloody hippy. Hooray a poison is poisonous, awesome!

Do you know why it is? Because sodium is a very weak ligand in that molecule, so the Fluorine ion is easily reacted with whatever else is around. However the Fluoride in an SSRI is very stable within that molecule making it nearly impossible for it to react with something else within the body, so that pesky little Fluorine atom will never be roaming around inside your body to cause all of it's super evil conspiracies.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Toothpaste contains fluoride too, should i start to eat it instead of antidepressants? It would be so much cheaper...


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Seriously this is based on how much consumed. Anything can become lethal and cause health problems when consumed In large amounts. This is the same for vitamins that our bodies need to function. The amount in water is nothing. I drink nothing but tap water and I have been pegged as someone with high intellect and have a perfect health record. And yes I had depression before I started drinking nothing but water so no blame games from the hippies please.


----------



## HippieChick (Aug 6, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> Seriously this is based on how much consumed. Anything can become lethal and cause health problems when consumed In large amounts. This is the same for vitamins that our bodies need to function. The amount in water is nothing. I drink nothing but tap water and I have been pegged as someone with high intellect and have a perfect health record. And yes I had depression before I started drinking nothing but water so no blame games from the hippies please.


Unlike vitamins, fluoride is not required for our bodies to function. Some scientists even say that fluoride replaces iodine in the body, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Personsally I do not like anything added to the water system other than what is absolutely needed to sterilize the water. I'm glad my county does not add sodium fluoride. Sodium fluoride is the waste byproduct from the aluminum industry.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Just admit you're crazy. Do you know the stuff that you breathe in that are byproducts of our technological achievements? Do you know fluoride is found in many many foods, especially sea food. Green tea has about 81ppm and consumed by Japanese people at an alarming rate. They are some of the smartest people and have the lowest cancer rates. It doesn't matter science has proven it safe. You mention "some scientists" do you know how many "quack job scientists" exist on the internet? Did you know that if you google on the internet about aliens there will be thousands of articles proving their existence. Give me a break. The internet is a giant tabloid.

I bet you are a proponent of herbal products which contain some of the highest fluoride content of anything out there. Get educated, stop spreading filth.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

HippieChick said:


> Unlike vitamins, fluoride is not required for our bodies to function. Some scientists even say that fluoride replaces iodine in the body, which can cause hypothyroidism.
> 
> Personsally I do not like anything added to the water system other than what is absolutely needed to sterilize the water. I'm glad my county does not add sodium fluoride. Sodium fluoride is the waste byproduct from the aluminum industry.


blah bah blah.

Fuoride is the 13th most common element in our earths crust, it EVERYWHERE!!! OH MY GOD, call the EPA we're all being poisoned to death by... nature. like I said another quack who doesn't even know the periodical table of elements and has never taken chem 101. Fluoride isn't used to sterilize water.

I think adding Fluoride to water is stupid as well, but when you add quackery to your logical point, the entire thing becomes quackery. So instead of making up or rehashing nonesense either don't say anything or only say what you know to be true and useful.

A lot of the products we use are the waste products of another industry, it's called recycle, reduce, reuse. Something I would think that you should be favor of.

Also I am very familiar with production of Aluminum, how exactly Sodium Fluoride created as waste product from the production of Aluminum. I call Shenninigans unless you explain that to me, because, "It just don't make no sense"


----------



## R86 (May 2, 2012)

I don't know why I'm bothering, since there are plenty of people here who would have done quite well in my freshman chemistry classes, who have already made the salient points. I guess I'm just eager to state the truth. So here goes: The amount of fluoride in an SSRI (or any other drug that I know of) is zero.

ZERO.

That's because, as has been already stated multiple times, there is a world of difference between fluoriDe ion and fluoriNe atoms covalently bonded to carbon. Carbon-fluorine bonds are extremely strong, especially aromatic fluorides which a lot of drugs seem to be. One could just as well be worried that carbon-oxygen bonds in drugs will suddenly break, causing oxygen atoms to be released with the formation of free radicals and damage to DNA; or that carbon-nitrogen bonds will break, with formation of toxic amines and worse.

But what do I know? I just have a Ph.D. in chemistry, that's all. :roll


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I have debunked and explained in great detail why the fluoride phobia is BS on this forum more times than I can count. Hat how such stupid myths seem to live on forever. I would imagine someone would poison themselves if they consumed a 5 lb. bag of sodium fluoride just like they would poison themselves if they consumed a 5 lb. bag of sodium chloride. Yet we purposefully add salt to everything eat. We are such fools that we poison ourselves on purpose. damn hippies.

Back when I was taking SSRI my older brother who is fluoride phobic told me that he would give me $500 to stop taking SSRI's because the fluoride in them is "casing my mental illness." I just happened to be quitting SSRI's at the time anyways because I had tried them all to no avail. I said sure, pay-up. he never paid - not that I expected him too as he is a lying hippy. But yeah some people CRAZY! 

Now if only I could get my brother to actually believe that mental illness actually does exist. He thinks that the government has a huge conspiracy to fluoridate the water in order to make the general population docile and easy to manipulate.

If only he read an encyclopedia once in a while he would see that fluoride poisoning causes anger, agitation, paranoia, et. etc. exactly the opposite of docile, easy to manipulate/brainwash zombies. 

Yes I am definitely looking froward to another year of loonies.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

R86 said:


> But what do I know? I just have a Ph.D. in chemistry, that's all. :roll


Yah I also have a Pretty Huge Di..... nevermind.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

R86 said:


> But what do I know? I just have a Ph.D. in chemistry, that's all. :roll


Come on, everyone know that what you read on the internet or think you heard from someone who heard it on some talk show is far more reliable than information gathered from a real professional in that field. jeez what next, are you going to tell that gravity means that things always fall towards the center of the earth? Oh, I bet that you're one of those wackkos whose doesn't believe in the accurate prediction of the Mayan Calender, I bet you think that the Universe is going to keep on going when the clock strikes midnight. Gosh al you sciency scientists!!! :mum:clap

Just kidding man I come from a long line of mathematicians and scientists.


----------



## R86 (May 2, 2012)

istayhome said:


> Yes I am definitely looking froward to another year of loonies.


You mean we'll also get to hear about the trace amounts of selenium and arsenic in most vegetables? Or that the phosphorus in bananas is radioactive (true) and therefore we're all gonna die? (also true but not from the phosphorus)

As long as it doesn't go as far as the oxygenated water. A friend of mine swore by this stuff for a while. I couldn't convince her that she was wasting her money. She was certain that it was more thirst-quenching....


----------



## HippieChick (Aug 6, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> Just admit you're crazy. Do you know the stuff that you breathe in that are byproducts of our technological achievements? Do you know fluoride is found in many many foods, especially sea food. Green tea has about 81ppm and consumed by Japanese people at an alarming rate. They are some of the smartest people and have the lowest cancer rates. It doesn't matter science has proven it safe. You mention "some scientists" do you know how many "quack job scientists" exist on the internet? Did you know that if you google on the internet about aliens there will be thousands of articles proving their existence. Give me a break. The internet is a giant tabloid.
> 
> I bet you are a proponent of herbal products which contain some of the highest fluoride content of anything out there. Get educated, stop spreading filth.


I think its really funny that you refer to me (I'm assuming) as crazy when YOU are the one who is on psychiatric meds.  To be fair, I have been on them in the past.

Fluoride has not been proven "safe" by any scientist. The Japanese are pretty smart. In fact they REJECTED the idea of adding sodium fluoride to their water supply due to health concerns. What do you think about that?


----------



## R86 (May 2, 2012)

Better sodium fluoride than stannous (or tin (II)) fluoride, which they used to use. Then again, they also used leaded gasoline at the time....

The question of safety is actually very fair, and the answer is generally in terms of degree. Pretty much anything can be unsafe above a certain amount -- some substances (like the aforementioned arsenic and selenium) are quite toxic above a few parts per million, yet we actually need these trace elements in far smaller amounts or we will also get sick. Fluoride ion is indeed toxic, no question -- but I believe to a lesser extent than arsenic or selenium, or cyanide ion for that matter. One would hope that the companies that make dental products have long since figured out the proper levels of fluoride to put in their products, as it's not in their best financial interests to put in too much. And if there's one thing I think we can all agree on, it's that companies will act in their best financial interests.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

HippieChick said:


> I think its really funny that you refer to me (I'm assuming) as crazy when YOU are the one who is on psychiatric meds.  To be fair, I have been on them in the past.
> 
> Fluoride has not been proven "safe" by any scientist. The Japanese are pretty smart. In fact they REJECTED the idea of adding sodium fluoride to their water supply due to health concerns. What do you think about that?


Anhedonia versus craziness are 2 different things. But I digress. If it wasn't proven safe you realize it would not be in our drinking water? There is a said amount that is allowed in drinking water because scientifically it has been proven safe. The FDA rejects things that can interfere with human safety if there is sufficient evidence. I don't care about the high amounts you people preach. And yes you still haven't explained the high fluoride in sea food and green tea the Japanese take in. Japanese didn't reject it because of health reasons but because there is not much proof that it helps with cavities as sufficient amounts are found in their diet/toothpaste as it is.

I don't think fluoride benefits us in the water supply but by all means I don't think it is dangerous in those amounts, nor does it decrease I.Q. Even arsenic is safe in low amounts. Even Vitamin A is destructive in high amounts. In Canada we don't even have a high ppm of fluoride to begin with. Point is it's not the cause of all our problems/diseases nor is it used for mind control. It is proven safe in those amounts.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

It doesn't even matter whether fluoride is bad for you. There is no fluoride in any SSRI. They have covalently bonded fluorine atoms that will *not* turn into fluoride.

And if fluoride is bad for you we would all be dead. I have tested thousands of wells ( I am a chemist) and I have never seen any water that did not contain at least a small amount of fluoride. But you know ......


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

HippieChick said:


> I think its really funny that you refer to me (I'm assuming) as crazy when YOU are the one who is on psychiatric meds.  To be fair, I have been on them in the past.
> 
> Fluoride has not been proven "safe" by any scientist. The Japanese are pretty smart. In fact they REJECTED the idea of adding sodium fluoride to their water supply due to health concerns. What do you think about that?


Has anything ever been proven "safe" by any scientist ever? I mean water certainly isn't, drinking too much can kill you, you can drown in it,etc. Nothing is safe. t's not possible to prove that something is not, not dangerous.

All countries have different national policies. I think, so what? We have much healthier policies across the board than dose China. Many countries have policies much different than those in the US If you would prefer to live under their policies then perhaps you should consider moving. Or just buy a damn water filter. My local water is no fluoridated an likely never will be due to local politics and I have a very good water filter.

But you simply do not understand enough about sodium fluoride for me to even listen to. Anyone who calls themselves, "hippy chick" isn't going to be taken seriously, especially when talking about the hard sciences.

As far as this topic is concerned, it needs to be laid to rest that the Fuoride ion iin many SSRI is of absolutely no danger.

I'm sure you ingest far more actual sodium chloride on your own daily than you would taking an SSRI. So take the turd of the punch-bowl.


----------



## HippieChick (Aug 6, 2011)

istayhome said:


> Has anything ever been proven "safe" by any scientist ever? I mean water certainly isn't, drinking too much can kill you, you can drown in it,etc. Nothing is safe. t's not possible to prove that something is not, not dangerous.
> 
> All countries have different national policies. I think, so what? We have much healthier policies across the board than dose China. Many countries have policies much different than those in the US If you would prefer to live under their policies then perhaps you should consider moving. Or just buy a damn water filter. My local water is no fluoridated an likely never will be due to local politics and I have a very good water filter.
> 
> ...


I do have a degree in the "hard sciences". I have worked in medical research for 17 years now.

My water supply does not have fluoride added but if it did why should I have to filter? Even reverse osmosis does not remove all of it. I know that I am still exposed to fluoride from non-organic food and drink products. That's all the more reason I don't want it in my tap water.

So I have to have a "serious name" on a social anxiety board? Give me a break! Part of the reason I chose that name is because I always have to be serious at work. Chill out, dude.

From: http://www.tuberose.com/Fluoride.html

_Prozac_ and _Paxil_ contain _Fluorophenyl_ compounds which contain fluoride and cause liver disease.. Organic fluorides are transformed in the liver, and the resulting metabolites can have higher activity and/or greater toxicity than the original compound. _Prozac_ can cause hepatitis and promote tumors in the liver. _Rophypnol_ (flunitrazepam)--the date rape drug--is essentially fluorinated _Valium_, which is 20-30 times more potent than _Valium_. _Phen-Fen_ (_Fenfluramine_) a weight-loss drug, _fluorinated corticosteroids_ contains fluoride. People taking such drugs might exceed 5 mgs. in just one prescribed application.


Psychoactive drugs are essentially being placed in the water supply. Usually a fluoride-based anesthetic is used during surgery because fluoride destroys brain enzymes and immediately places the patient in a coma. _Sevoflurane_, one of many fluorinated substances used in anesthesia, such as florinated _Halothane_, is suspected to cause renal failure. _Hydrogen fluoride_ is the only toxic element in the nerve gas _Sarin_ (1500 times more poisonous than cyanide). On August 8th, 2001, _Baycol_--a cholesterol-lowering drug linked to 31 U.S. deaths--was removed from the market. Bayer AG, the manufacturer of , would not disclose the total number of deaths globally. Scientists know that all fluoride compounds interfere with thyroid hormones. Severals congenital defects are caused by first trimester exposure to an anti-fungal drug _Fluconsazole_. Several fluorinated drugs have been removed from the market recently, and most cause serious adverse cardiac effects, probably due to fluoride's adverse effects on the thyroid hormone activity. 
​

Brian Dementi, toxicologist at the Virginia State Department of Health, discussed in his 1981 report, _Fluoride in Drinking Water_, the many scientific papers showing fluoride to be both _mutagenic_ and _carcinogenic_. Dementi contends that there has not been nearly enough research done to warrant the claim that fluoridation is absolutely safe. He concludes, "The weight of the evidence from studies on mutagenic effects of fluoride indicates that the substance is mutagenic (causes mutations) at low concentrations." He adds that "there appears to be virtually no margin of safety for fluoride of the nature generally sought after or required for exposures to toxic substances." Dementi's report includes a 1969 study that shows an average 48% reduction in the activity of the enzyme _succinic dehydrogenase_ in the kidneys of golden hamsters that drank water containing 1-ppm sodium fluoride. He discusses a study done in 1975 in which squirrel monkeys exposed to fluoride at the 1-ppm level for eighteen months exhibited cytochemical changes in their kidneys.​


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

That geocities style website is definitely proof. Notice the 0 reference to actual peer reviewed studies.

Anyways back to the topic at hand. Aliens are real.



> In 1977, at Ohio Sate University, The Big Ear radio telescope picked up an unusual signal. Big Ear used numbers and letters to determine the strength of a signal, 0 being meaningless noise and Z being a strong radio signal. An astronomer, Dr. Jerry R. Ehman, studying the data from the telescope was shocked when a radio signal clocking in at '6EQUJ5' came from a seemingly empty spot in space. Ehman was so shocked that he circled the signal on the data sheet and simply wrote 'Wow'.


That's cold hard proof. Source:

http://www.paranormalhaze.com/5-pieces-of-evidence-that-suggests-intelligent-alien-life-exists/


----------



## HippieChick (Aug 6, 2011)

One of 50 reasons to oppose fluoride:

http://www.fluoridealert.org/articles/50-reasons/

*10) There has never been a single randomized clinical trial to demonstrate fluoridation's effectiveness or safety*. Despite the fact that fluoride has been added to community water supplies for over 60 years, "there have been no randomized trials of water fluoridation" (Cheng 2007). Randomized studies are the standard method for determining the safety and effectiveness of any purportedly beneficial medical treatment. In 2000, the British Government's "York Review" could not give a single fluoridation trial a Grade A classification - despite 50 years of research (McDonagh 2000). The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) continues to classify fluoride as an "unapproved new drug."


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.doaliensexist.org/#/alien-evidence/4560356796



> stonehenge estimated age is 3100BC it is located in Wilthsire, UK. It was constructed in three phrases and apparently required more than thirty million hourse of labour. Speculation on the reason suggest it was built for astronomy. Some of these stones weigh more than 65Tonnes, yet we are supposed to believe that man made this structure. Man supposedly used leather straps to move these boulders. I personally believe that man was assisted in building this structure by an extra-terrestrial life form.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

k k

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19772843



> *RESULTS: *
> 
> Of the 59 publications identified, 3 systematic reviews and 3 guidelines were included in this review. While the reviews themselves were of good methodological quality, the studies included in the reviews were generally of moderate to low quality. The results of the three reviews showed that water fluoridation is effective at reducing caries in children and adults. With the exception of dental fluorosis, *no association between adverse effects and water fluoridation has been established*. Water fluoridation reduces caries for all social classes, and there is some evidence that it may reduce the oral health gap between social classes.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1113336/



> *A In their paper on fluoridation and social deprivation Jones et al3 caution against basing claims on selective quotation from the literature. Selective misquotation and misinterpretation need even more vigorous rebuttal. The scientific evidence is clear. Fluoridation is both effective and safe.*


It's true people misinterpreting data or selectively misquoting. Sounds like the interweb to me.

Wait I have good scientific legitimate sources and not some geocities website? what? how could that be?

There's actually hundreds of studies showing its safety, even using it in slow release formula for osteoporosis of up to 30mg. Anyways, i'm out of this thread it is a waste of time as you can't convince conspiracy nuts that their views are incorrect.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

HippieChick said:


> I do have a degree in the "hard sciences". I have worked in medical research for 17 years now.
> 
> My water supply does not have fluoride added but if it did why should I have to filter? *Even reverse osmosis does not remove all of it.* I know that I am still exposed to fluoride from non-organic food and drink products. That's all the more reason I don't want it in my tap water.[/QUOTE=HippieChick;1060680009]
> 
> ...


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> k k
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19772843
> 
> ...


Yo this Hippie Chick is crazy. She's like Thundercats but instead of being scared of a medication she is scared of a singular ion within that medication :no


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

HippieChick said:


> I do have a degree in the "hard sciences". I have worked in medical research for 17 years now.
> 
> My water supply does not have fluoride added but if it did why should I have to filter? Even reverse osmosis does not remove all of it.


I have seen natural water from wells have levels at high as 10 mg/Liter of fluoride - much higher than the MCL of 4mg/L. Maybe you have been drinking that and don't even know it.



istayhome said:


> Yo this Hippie Chick is crazy. She's like Thundercats but instead of being scared of a medication she is scared of a singular ion within that medication :no


 It's not even an ion. It's an atom in organic compounds.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

scarpia said:


> I have seen natural water from wells have levels at high as 10 mg/Liter of fluoride - much higher than the MCL of 4mg/L. Maybe you have been drinking that and don't even know it.
> 
> It's not even an ion. It's an atom in organic compounds.


She's just making stuff up anyways. She would never drink from a well as it is clear that she believes she is entitled to have the best water on earth pumped right to her sink. Despite the millions dying of thirst and the billions who don't have clean water available.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

scarpia said:


> It's not even an ion. It's an atom in organic compounds.


It actually is an anion once it is bonded to a cation, thus forming a stable molecule.


----------



## mindlessfaithinauthority (Jan 13, 2013)

People still think sodium fluoride is harmless?

I'm sure you also believe in fairy-tales such as 2 planes having the ability to knock down THREE high rise buildings.

"Istayhome" you are exactly as stupid as you look.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

mindlessfaithinauthority said:


> People still think sodium fluoride is harmless?
> 
> I'm sure you also believe in fairy-tales such as 2 planes having the ability to knock down THREE high rise buildings.
> 
> "Istayhome" you are exactly as stupid as you look.





oscarmarin1995 said:


> @istayhome why do you so often resort to personal attacks? You just make yourself look like a prissy douchebag.


Sodium Fluoride _is_ harmless. That is a fact that can be learned by a very small amount of knowledge in the field of chemistry. The fluoride in SSRI's is as harmless as it gets which is what this thread is all about.

You both are making some very strong personal attacks against me that constitute rude and harassing posts. I would think that neither of you would resort to viciousness on a forum devoted to supported those with social anxiety unless you guys had some serious problems. I would strongly advise that you both discontinue the harassment on a forum where it has absolutely no place and also stop the spread of misinformation, fear-mongering and arguing.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

mindlessfaithinauthority said:


> People still think sodium fluoride is harmless?
> 
> I'm sure you also believe in fairy-tales such as 2 planes having the ability to knock down THREE high rise buildings.
> 
> "Istayhome" you are exactly as stupid as you look.


also, why did you join the forum just to attack me? well I guess also to insist upon forcefully telling everyone that your particular beliefs are the ultimate truth. I just have to wonder what is going on, it was a very inappropriate post and really degrades this forum.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

mindlessfaithinauthority said:


> People still think sodium fluoride is harmless?
> 
> I'm sure you also believe in fairy-tales such as 2 planes having the ability to knock down THREE high rise buildings.
> 
> "Istayhome" you are exactly as stupid as you look.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


>


Thanks man and a very true heads up, I think he/she will be a one post wonder. No doubt found this thread via a google search about "fluoride conspiracy." A fool is born every minute, it's just too bad they know how to use the internet.


----------



## beachmick (Feb 12, 2006)

kehcorpz said:


> Anything can become lethal and cause health problems when consumed In large amounts.





R86 said:


> Pretty much anything can be unsafe above a certain amount --





istayhome said:


> Has anything ever been proven "safe" by any scientist ever? I mean water certainly isn't, drinking too much can kill you,


Yes, even the most seemingly harmless things can kill you, if consumed in large amounts.....like water.......then again, maybe it's Flouride Poisoning that kills you, when you drink too much water !


----------



## Sandeno (Aug 7, 2013)

*Prozac miracle!*

lizers. It seems there is always a repeating of history when it comes to a trend in things like this. If you need help get help! Don't worry about what the other people say. Its your life. Take advantage of every opportunity that presents itself. Do not suffer needlessly. I was once told it is no different than a diabetic who takes insulin. If you need it take it! Thank you and all comments are welcome.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm not taking any fluoride AD. They can take this stuff and stick it up where the sun dont shine. No no, you're not foolin me.:mum


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> I'm not taking any fluoride AD. They can take this stuff and stick it up where the sun dont shine. No no, you're not foolin me.:mum


Must be lonely being the only smart person on the planet.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

T800 said:


> I'm not taking any fluoride AD. They can take this stuff and stick it up where the sun dont shine. No no, you're not foolin me.:mum


I would suggest you don't do this. When I first started taking fluoxetine, I tried holding one under my tongue to see what it would do. Result: severe irritation in my mouth that took several days to heal. Putting one of those in your butt would probably hurt like hell.


----------



## ptree (Mar 11, 2015)

*Harvard Study*

This study showed that fluoride consumed did in fact give children dane bramage. I don't trust big pharma or the government/corporatocrasy as far as I can throw 'em. Frankly, we don't have the security clearances to really fully trust any info/data, because we very likely don't have the full story. You can take that to the bank (in the words of the great and powerful President Obama).

Both Hitler and Stalin (and US Gov.?) used fluoride on prisoners because it affected aggression and had a plethora of other brain effects and on the entire body. The more I research fluoride the farther I get from it. Between Fluoride, wifi, bluetooth, SMART boxes, etc., we are getting slow genocide.

******Research Orgone. Look it up on Pubmed. It will help to negatively polarize your environment so you can start to heal from...our 'normal'
life, ridden with poisons and radiation on top of biological threats and GMO food... Use a BlackBerkey Water Filter to filter your water w/ the additional Fluoride filters - American Made, last for years, they are likely the best, and they are reasonable.

http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/news/features/fluoride-childrens-health-grandjean-choi/

http://fluoridealert.org/issues/health/

Remember to hug and laugh, they help too.:mum


----------



## ptree (Mar 11, 2015)

Look at Orgone phone patches, jewelry, decorations, etc. to give you a safely polarized environment.


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

jonny neurotic said:


> Fluoride wont do you any harm. The people who put this kind of trash about are either scare mongers or conspiracy nuts. They can provide no statistical evidence for fluoridated water doing anyone any harm and any talk of Nazi death camps is just laughable nonsense. Seriously, you are putting a lot of effort into nothing. The only thing fluoride will do is prevent dental carries. There is plenty of statistical evidence to back that up...


You dug yourself a deep grave of stupidity and ignorance now...


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Raptors said:


> Hey all, I have been taking prozac 20mg for 5 months now. I have recently done some reading on the effects of fluoride on the body and am now terrified. (google them)
> 
> Since Prozac is 94.5% fluoride, I want to switch to a different SSRI. I know Paxil also contains it.
> 
> Thoughts?


Oh yes, it is bad, I also read prozac is bad for your bones. Fluoride is in water too. Prozac kills me everyday while making my life easier, love you prozac. At least prozac helps me, what does smoking do? Ha!


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey guys, should I wear my tinfoil helmet while brushing my teeth? The aluminum might leach into my brain because fluoride is like a magnet for aluminum, or so I've been told by my yogi Master Bongo.


Another question for our knowledgeable forum scientists: when I get a Kool-Aid enema, should I hold it in till a full moon appears?


----------

